# PHP Error: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

I am building a php webpage and I keep getting Warning: session_start() [function.session-start]: Cannot send session cookie - headers already sent.

So I have just a basic page:

<?php session_start(); ?>

and It still gives me this error. There is nothing to conflict with it and nothing is being sent to the page before the session_start(). What is wrong? Thanks.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Make sure its a plain ANSI file, not utf-8 or anything.

Open notepad, insert the code above, and save it as plain ansi. It should work fine.


----------



## gamewolf (Nov 6, 2007)

K I got it fixed. Thanks.


----------

